# Curious as to what this is???



## lion6255 (Oct 7, 2012)

I saw this at a yard sale and brought it home....I'm not sure what this is. He brought it home and was going to Poly it for a bird Bath and just never got to it. I can't tell f it is a burl or not. I havent cut it yet because I'm just not sure what I'm going to do with it. Its very Punky on the inside but It has 5 inches of good stuff all the was around it.

http://i19.Rule #2/albums/b177/lion6255/PA060336.jpg
http://i19.Rule #2/albums/b177/lion6255/PA060342.jpg
http://i19.Rule #2/albums/b177/lion6255/PA060330.jpg
http://i19.Rule #2/albums/b177/lion6255/PA060325.jpg
http://i19.Rule #2/albums/b177/lion6255/PA060322.jpg

Any help would be great.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 7, 2012)

Don't know the species but although it looks gnarly I don't think burly. The second pic is the one we need to see most (and a good end grain one) but it's the worst. 

What kind of boots are you wearing?


----------



## DKMD (Oct 7, 2012)

I can identify the crocs, but not the wood…. Looks like a challenging piece.


----------



## lion6255 (Oct 7, 2012)

No boots got crocks on..I broke my ankle and shoes and I dont like each other yet.....Thats what I was wondering interesting grain but no real burls....I make alot of Pens and cast some so I was thinking it will work for that but just wondering what t was.
Thanks for the input!


----------



## lion6255 (Oct 7, 2012)

LOL


----------

